# To my fellow Tegu Talkers



## TeguBuzz (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering how you've all been. I have been somewhat inactive for the last 6 months due to personal issues and injuries which have pretty much been resolved and recovered.

In my time away I missed out on getting to know many of our new members and I'd like to make this thread as an effort to learn more about you all. I have recently been trying to jump back into posting and helping out - so please bear with me.

To start off, I'll tell all you "new" comers a little about myself. My name is Manolis, I'm getting my masters degree finished up, and I'm originally Greek/Turkish. Most of my friends know me by Ramy - a nickname I was given as a kid, not sure why. I've had reptiles for the majority of my life and bred tegus back in 2006 till about 2010/2011. I'm also quite experienced in Cyclura, and they have pretty much become my passion.

Not sure what else I can say, but the other mods and Josh know me quite well. I also have a YouTube channel - haven't posted in a while, with quite a large subscriber base. The channels name is also TeguBuzz and if you want to check out any of my animals or learn more about me, feel free to look me up!

Please do post below with any questions you may have, and also - post a few things about yourselves. Old members; you're welcome to post as well!

-The Buzz


----------



## Dubya (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, I think some of you may know me. I've been off for a while due to my involvement in undermining Obama Communism. I would just like to say to my herper friends, get out of your parent's basement and take college courses that can actually earn you money. You are not entitled to anything but equal opportunity, liberty, the right to be anything your abilities can lead you to, and, among others, the right to arm yourselves against a government that would like to see your rights taken away. Well, that's all I have today. Maybe I'll be back, but maybe not. Go to Facebook and look up The TeguPhiles. I am on FB as Hairy Man. Friend me for animal stuff, Right wing stuff, and general hilarity. PM me for pics of Gwangi's awesome outdoor habitat.


----------

